# N Fl Gathering V Pics page 1 (warning may take awhile to load lots of pics)



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's some more pics

TulsaJeff and Pineywoods holding up the baner (with Sarah's help in the middle)








Wife getting a few pics of the new Shower Room (its not finished but was useable for the event)


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys are such Teases with the pics...  More, More, More!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)

The oysters were an early hit







Desertlites and RVRivalKC getting chatting by Bamafan's smoker













Hey Boss I think maybe we should put it there what you think Sarah 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











BMudd trying to hide the fact that he's surfing SMF







The Banner is up


----------



## bbally (Apr 10, 2011)

Great more pictures please!

Have to make it there one year!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 10, 2011)

Keep them coming guys


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Raptor7000 and Fpnmf (sitting) with Raptor's smoker on the left and Bamafan's on the right







Fixing Friday Night's dinner from left are Eman's wife Sherrie, Eman, Otter with head down, RioGrande, Desertlites, Mike (I think) and Mballi3011



















BAMAJON got a little fishing in and had to clean the catch







My Grand Daughter's got bubbles













Hard to tell everybody in this shot but looks like from left not sure who's at the sink then there's Sherrie. Eman, BMudd with back to us, Mballi3010, Raptor7000 with back to us, TulsaJeff, RioGrande, BCFishMan, my Daughter Jennifer and my wife Karen


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)

AlBlancher, Eman, Otter, Desertlites working on some Cranklins and Onion Rings







Raptor walking and Boykjo sitting. Boykjo and his friend Bruce had a great setup they had the TV, Satellite dish, fridge, canopies and all













Bmudd, RioGrande, my son in law Jimmy and TulsaJeff (standing) figuring out something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Some Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans ready to head to the smokers


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Cracklins







Breakfast Fatty







The Feast


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry do to complaints about loading times we had to split this thread up here are the rest of the pages

Page 2  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

Page 3 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

Page 4 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

You may post replies one the last page


----------

